# Replace a "Asus-P5N32-E SLI Plus" with ???



## donven (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi, everyone

I have had many troubles for the last 1.5 years with the "Asus-P5N32 SLI Plus" 
Not that is so bad as overall but is horrible for overclocking and I feel that because of this I don’t fully take advantage of my other components (CPU, RAM, GPU's e.g.)

I have now decided to upgrade and hopefully squeeze a bit more live out of my rig before it is time to go for ddr3 machine I've decided to make it *"3-way SLI"*!

Here are the specs of my current one and I will gladly accept any suggestions for a GOOD to GREAT mobo that will overclock like crazy and still stay very stable having to use the components I already have.

 Processor:		Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.40GHz @ 2.40GHz 
Motherboard:		Asus-P5N32-E SLI Plus 
Cooling:		Air 
Memory:		OCZ 4GB (2x2048MB) Dual Channel (OCZ2P10664GK) 
Video Card:		2x NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX+ in SLI 
Harddisk:		WDC_WD50PROD_01AALS-00L3B 
CD/DVD Drive:		Optiarc_DVD_RW_AD-7191S_1.01 
CRT/LCD Model:	2x19" ASUS VW192S 
Case:			CM Stacker 830 NVIDIA Edition 
Sound Card:		SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio 
PSU:			Hiper HPU-5M730-SE 730-Watt 
Software:		Windows Vista Ultimate Service Pack 2 x32


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 15, 2010)

are you staying LGA775 or going I3/I5/I7?


----------



## donven (Jan 15, 2010)

LGA775 for now


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you using DDR2 or DDR3 RAM?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3952222&CatId=1533

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3747315&CatId=1533


----------



## donven (Jan 15, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Are you using DDR2 or DDR3 RAM?



DDR2


----------



## theonedub (Jan 15, 2010)

Any interest in a 780i FTW? link in sig, Tri SLI, although I am not sure how high it would take your Q6600. It gets to 400FSB with ease, so barring a FSB wall you should get a decent OC on it.


----------



## donven (Jan 15, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Any interest in a 780i FTW? link in sig, Tri SLI, although I am not sure how high it would take your Q6600.



This is one way to go, but is it reliable!?


----------



## theonedub (Jan 15, 2010)

I updated my post with a little more info as far as a possible OC. 

As for the reliability- I ran my Q9550 in it at 400FSB for a 3.4ghz OC (stock 2.83). That computer ran World Community Grid and Folding @ Home for 100% CPU and GPU usage non stop for months without issues. 

Here is a pic I have, the current UP time is over 300hrs going full bore


----------



## donven (Jan 15, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3952222&CatId=1533
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3747315&CatId=1533




This are CrossFireX Ready boards not a 3-way SLI


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 15, 2010)

i missed the sli part of your post  yea a 780I or 790I board would be your best


----------



## donven (Jan 15, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i missed the sli part of your post  yea a 780I or 790I board would be your best



It seems like I only have one board to choose from, the 780i 
The 790i appears to be a DDR3 based 

Please anyone correct me if I am wrong... hope you do!


----------



## theonedub (Jan 15, 2010)

790i is DDR3, that is correct. 780i is DDR2.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yep, a 780i is pretty much your only chipset choice, it is the only chipset that will give you 3-way SLI with DDR2 and a decent overclock on your quad-core.

And they are pretty hard to find new, so time to start looking in the used segment.


----------



## donven (Jan 15, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Yep, a 780i is pretty much your only chipset choice, it is the only chipset that will give you 3-way SLI with DDR2 and a decent overclock on your quad-core.
> 
> And they are pretty hard to find new, so time to start looking in the used segment.




Hi 
Thanks for reply newtekie1
I see you have the 780i in your configuration too and I am very disapointed to see so many posts for "dead" 780i's because i was so much going to buy one! 

As someone with a firs hand experience can you please advice if it is worth the headaches and if you have been able to fix all issues you my had


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 15, 2010)

My 780i has been nothing but a pleasure to deal with actually.  Not a single problem.*knock on wood*

The chipset does run hot, and I think that is where a lot of the issues come from, especially since all the reference boards(like mine) ship without the chipset fan attatched, and if the consumer doesn't put it on(it says it is optional in the manual), then the chipset quickly overheats and the board dies.

Other than the warm northbridge, I haven't had any real headaches with the board, it easily takes my X3370(Q9650) up to 450FSB.

My 680i board...now that was a different story...I had to RMA that thing twice, once for bad memory slots, and the second time because the board they sent me back was defective and would constantly warn about the chassis being openned(bad chassis sensor).  Not to mention it wouldn't overclock quads worth a damn...

If you are going to get a 780i, I would suggest avoiding the reference design, like the eVGA/XFX boards and going with something from ASUS instead.  If you can find a Striker II Forumula, you will be in real good shape, but a P5N72-T would be almost as good.


----------



## donven (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks so much
Exactly what I needed to hear
And coming from someone who has the board in question makes it count even more


----------

